# Going It Alone and Fulltimers at Christmas



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

What do fulltimers and everyone on their own get up to at Christmas? I need to start making plans so I can refuse the invite I'll probably get from my brother. I'll have to put up with central heating, watching telly and all the other things I want to avoid, and poor Charlie will get banished when my niece is there, as she doesn't like bouncy dogs .

I seem to have this habit of picking empty CLs, so it would be nice to have a few other people around to share the odd mince pie with.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI John

We spend every Christmas at my Mums. 

I think though if we didn't we would look at the clubs, caravan club or camping and caravan club, they often have get togethers. 

Otherwise I would look at the bigger sites that have an entertainment centre/pub. 

Maybe I would even look at getting a job working in a pub/club over Xmas, free parking included


stew


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Have family commitments unfortunately  

Hope you find a 'haven' :wink:


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

hi
We have been living in our Winni for a whole 2 weeks, and love it. The question of what to do about Christmas has reared its head. We have a large extended family and as from there point of view we are having a mid life crisis, they are all offering invites trying to get us back in to the fold. We on the other hand have decided we would really like to spend Christmas in our RV home, so have totally confounded them by throwing the place open to anyone who care to pop in.
if you are in Somerset come and join the party!!!
Regards
Tel


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

tel999 said:


> if you are in Somerset come and join the party!!!


Funny you should mention Somerset. I'm in Minehead at the moment! Are you on a site? I'm wondering where to go next.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

John and Charlie

Last Christmas I was on a CCC site that was almost packed to the rafters. Not very nice, but I was with family and friends on Christmas Day and Boxing Day.

This year - and don't laugh.....

23rd December - night shift - 1900 - 0700

24th December - night shift 1900 - last aircraft lands - about 0300

25th December - night shift 1900 - 0700

26th December - night shift - 1900 - 0700

But I am off all over the New Year, which is my preference.

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
One of the plusses of full timing is that you don't have to conform to the norm. The only thing that stops us going abroad is that our daughter is still single :roll: and so would have to suffer lonliness  or her grandma and aunt and uncle :roll: so we have hung around and will go and park outside her house for the two days she is off and she can cook for us for a change :lol: 

It was interesting reading that relatives think that us full timers are having a mid life crisis - we do get some sympathetic looks and, as you say, lots of invites. Hmmmm we could get old and cranky before our time 8O .

Pat


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

patp said:


> It was interesting reading that relatives think that us full timers are having a mid life crisis - we do get some sympathetic looks and, as you say, lots of invites. Hmmmm we could get old and cranky before our time 8O


Being the baby of the family I've been an orphan for a while now, and both my parents were the youngest of large families, so I don't have hordes of aunts and uncles to criticise me any more either. I'm not sure my much older half brothers understand me though.

I don't really fancy a visit to my brother, but sleeping in the van outside his house on a fairly upmarket housing estate does have it's appeal :lol:. Much rather be parked up somewhere nice with a few like minded people around though.


----------

